# Ed's Bait Report 7/18/02



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing remains excellent on Devils Lake with walleyes being caught in most all areas of the lake. In the Flats, anglers are cranking windy shores; trolling the Gap, Windsor Island, and the humps; slip bobbering the trees of Windsor Island, the Howard Farm, & Patience Point; or running bottom bouncers with spinners along the old shoreline and rocky points such as Patience Point and Haley's Hump. Other parts of the lake producing fish include the Budweiser Bay area, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, Foughty's Point, Stromme Addition, and Black Tiger areas. The western part of the lake tends to have larger fish with East Bay producing a lot of nicer eating sized fish. Pike continue to be caught in most all areas of the lake with the north end of Creel Bay and Six Mile Bay producing better catches. Try trolling spinners or cranks. Or, use herring or smelt fished off the bottom or a bobber. White bass fishing remains spotty. Try cranking windy shores with firetiger or perch shad raps, or try white or chartreuse jigs tipped with minnows. Perch fishing is picking up a bit, but still remains spotty. The best areas to try are the trees or old shoreline of Creel Bay. Small ice fishing jigs such as Haleys or genz worms tipped with a piece of crawler are working the best. Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------

